# Shtypi dhe politika > Tema e shtypit të ditës >  Akuza ndaj kryebashkiakut Rama

## Vinny_T

Berisha: Edi Rama, bos i mafias balkanike
Lideri demokrat sulmon ashper kryetarin e Bashkise se Tiranes: "Kryeqyteti eshte shnderruar ne megalavatricen e parave te pista te rajonit dhe me gjere". Berisha u kerkon mbeshtetesve te tij te te angazhohen "ne nje beteje te panderprere, te vazhdueshme, per te cliruar Tiranen nga kthetrat e Rames. Kjo, jo duke pritur zgjedhjet"

Armando META

TIRANE - Grupi parlamentar i PD, do te kerkoje shume shpejt ne Kuvend, ngritjen e nje komisioni hetimor parlamentar, per te gjithe veprimtarine e ish- ministrit te Kultures, Edi Rama, gjate kohes kur ky i fundit ishte ne krye te ketij institucioni. Ky hetim, sipas kryetarit te PD Sali Berisha, i cili publikoi dje kete nisem, do te shtrihet edhe ne punen dyvjecare te Rames, si kryetar i Bashkise se Tiranes. Kreu i PD e ka argumentuar nismen me te fundit te parlamentareve demokrate me faktin se "Tirana, sipas te gjitha agjensive nderkombetare, eshte shnderruar ne megalavatricen e parave te pista te rajonit dhe me gjere dhe se bosi i kesaj lavatriceje, eshte kryetari i Bashkise se Tiranes, Edi Rama". Sipas Berishes, Rama e ka shnderruar Bashkine e Tiranes ne nje ndermarrje ndertimi te mafies ballkanike, ku ai dhe bashkepunetoret e tij mafioz, lajne, murrosin, parate e pista te droges dhe te prostitucionit, jo vetem te Shqiperise, por edhe te vendeve te rajonit dhe me larg. "Te gjitha prishjet ne Tirane percaktohen perpara se gjithash vetem nga interesi i murrosjes ne Tirane i felliqesise se parave te lavanterise "Rama". Aktualisht, Rama eshte bosi i mafies me te rrezikshme te Ballkanit, sepse kjo mafie me ndihmen e tij ka gjetur ne kryeqytetin tone, parajsen e parave te saj te krimit", thekson Berisha. Kreu i PD sqaron se, sipas ligjit me te vjeter te mafies, parate murosen, ndaj Bashkia e Tiranes eshte shnderruar ne nje ndermarrje ndertimi. Sipas Berishes, Rama nuk eshte i rrezikshem per fjalorin e tij funderrine, por eshte i rrezikshem, sepse me nje grusht mafiozesh murosin parate e pista te rajonit dhe sulmojne e shkaterrojne firmat e ndershme ne Tirane. "Rama nuk eshte bos i mafies se ka hedhur te jatin ne gjyq per felliqesi, por eshte mafioz dhe i rrezikshem se me lavatricen e tij te piset, iu sulet me terbim firmave qe ndertojne dhe shesin me cmime shume me te uleta, se sa ndermarrja e tij e larjes se parave te pista. Rama eshte mafioz dhe bos i mafies se ndertimit, sepse ndersa ndan aksionet me Jasinin e Al-Qaedes, vendos shembjen e pallateve te tjera. Nese prishet shtepia e nje qytetari te Tiranes, jane perdhosur te gjitha shtepite e qytetareve te Tiranes, kur ato jane me leje", thekson Berisha. Sipas tij, Rama nuk eshte i rrezikshem se i tmerruar nga hajnite e tij, per t'u mbrojtur me fjalorin e tij funderrine, cirret perpara kamerave se po me behet nena, ne kohe kur ka nene nje zonje te vertete. Berisha dreklaron se "kreu i Bashkise eshte i biri i te jatit, s'e kam pasur fjalen per Kristaqin, sepse ate e ka hedhur ne gjyq Edvini, por e kam pasur fjalen per Enverin". Sipas Berishes, ai ne nje ane cirrret per decentralizim, te cilin e kupton vetem vjedhje dhe me "barceret" e Bashkise kthen metodat staliniste te funksionimit te pushtetit lokal, packa se cirret per decentralizim. "Njeri qe shitet modern, sepse vishet me body, eshte i vetmi politikan qe refuzon debatin. Punet e pista te Rames do te dalin shume shpejt ne drite. Ai eshte edhe armik i transparences. Bosi i mafies me te rrezikshme te Ballkanit, vazhdon veprimtarine e tij i pacenuar", ka deklaruar Berisha. Kreu i PD nuk ka ngurruar madje t'u kerkoj haptas mbeshtetesve te tij, qe ta perzene Ramen nga Bashkia, nje minute e me pare, jo nepermjet votes, sic ndodh ne cdo sistem demokratik. "Kerkoj qe te angazhohemi ne nje beteje te panderprere, te vazhdueshme, per te cliruar Tiranen nga kthetrat e Rames. Kjo, jo duke pritur zgjedhjet. Ai duhet larguar nje minute e me pare dhe te shkoje ne banken e drejtesise ku ka vendin", u ka kerkuar Berisha mbeshtetesve te tij. Sipas kreut te PD, duke pasur parasysh rrezikshmerine e madhe, kercenimin e lirise se shqiptareve nga larja e parave te pista nga shefi i lavanterise "Rama", grupi parlamentar i PD, do te organizoje komision hetimor, per te gjithe veprimtarine e tij si minister Kulture, si Kryetar Bashkie dhe pastaj ai le te pershendese "Robert camcakezin", por vendi i tij eshte aty ku ka dosjet, ne Prokurori. Ne fund te aktakuzes per Ramen, Berisha thekson, se "ne nuk jemi prokuror, nuk bejme prokurorine, por ne driten e diellit do te nxjerrim te gjithe felliqesine e moralit te tij". 



Akuzat e Berishes per kryebashkiakun

1 - Rama eshte bosi i lavatrices se pastrimit te parave.

2 - Rama e ka shnderruar Bashkine e Tiranes ne nje ndermarrje ndertimi te mafies ballkanike.

3 - Felliqesite e parave te lavanterise "Rama". 

4 - Rama eshte bosi i mafies me te rrezikshme te Ballkanit.

5- E ka fjalorin e tij funderrine.

6- Me nje grusht mafizoesh, murosin parate e pista te rajonit.

7- Ka hedhur te jatin ne gjyq per felliqesi. 

8 - Cirret perpara kamerave se po me behet nena.

9 - Ai eshte i rrezikshem sepse hane trotuaret e Tiranes.

10 - Rama eshte i biri i Enverit.

11 - Shitet modern, sepse vishet me body.

12 - Ai eshte edhe armik i transparences.


Po te shohesh akuzat qe ben Berisha me duken pak qesharake pasi per asnje nga ato nuk ka gjera konkrete!!
9'fare mendoni ju a e ka te drejten morale Berisha te sulmoje Ramen?

----------


## sn0m

me sa di une Ramen e ka zgjedh elektorali dhe jo organizata baz e partise te Sales, keshtu qe Sala te shut the fuckup. Tjeter, Sala eshte refugjat ne Tirane e jo Edi keshtu qe do bente mire te ikte te na linte te qete.


Sale, si sna e sqarove i cik ate punen e konferences se islamikeve, bashke me Gazidee ish kryetari i shikut ne Siri a ku e di une ne ca fucking arab country, kot met pyt ju salista a mori Sala nai leke qe na covi ne Afganistan, po ajo puna e piramidave dhe leket e shqiptareve te pastra si uji detit, po ate punen e A.  Musarait si minister i brendeshem, si sna the nai llaf o bur i dheut.
Po OKB do e sulmoj sala si mafioze meqe i ka dhene cmim Edi Rames. 
Ai Edi me siguri po lan edhe parat e okb se kot ato si dhan nai cmim.
Ah cna gjeti me kta refugjatet e ...... qe na u bene si refugjatet palestinez ne liban qe i kane vene flaken atij vendi.....ku ku sharkie.

----------


## Reiart

Te dy jane si puna e akrepit, duan patjeter qe helmin e tyre tja injektojne dikujt tjeter. Ku ma gjen te helmonin njeri tjetrin, do seleksiononin llojin dhe do te rralloheshin. E keqja eshte se e peson gjithmone populli. Ehhhh populli...........duron dhe vetem duron.

----------


## oricus

prit kur t'ja filloje dhe Tosi kunder Rames...
     e kerkon marreveshja..

----------


## XimiD

Tosi  dhe  Sala kane  frike  nga  suksesi  i Rames !  Dhe  kjo  frike i  ka  hyre  qekurse   Z . Rama  filloi  dhe  ja  doli  mbane te  kthente kryeqytetin nga shumllojshmeri  kioskash te  lloj lloj  emrave dhe  krahinave dhe  eres  se  shurres  pas  tyre , ne nje  kryeqytet modern me  te  cilin  te  pakten  kemi  krenari  te  mburremi !  Dhe  ashtu te  dy  Tosi  dhe  Sala  e  pane  mire votbesimin    Rames pikerisht naten    nderrimit  te  viteve  ne  Tirane , duartrokitjet  qe  i  dha Kryeqyteti  Z. Rama !

----------


## Tironsja

Snom

Ke tregu nivelin me te dobet ne shkrimin tend.
Me vjen habi te gjithe qe flasin si percart jane admirusit e ktij qe vishka rroba femrash.

Akuzat e Dr.Berishes jane teper te sakte.Asje nga kto akuza nuk do hiqja per kryeped... e Tiranes.

----------


## sn0m

Tironsja, megjithese kame dyshime serioze se je nga tirona dhe se je femer, prape po ju drejtohem si Tironsja OK tani:

Persa i perket seksualitetit te Edi Rames, ta kame thene dhe njehere tjeter ke nje pikepamje te gabuar dhe arkaike. E di qe cfaredo qe te them sdo ta mbushin mendjen po do te keshilloja te shkoje te jetoje diku ne perendim, ne Angli psh dhe ndoshta do e kuptoje qe e ke gabim.  
E dyta, komandant Sala ka nje CV te pasur persa i perket injorimit te shtetit, institucioneve, ligjit ect. Gjithmone ka treguar injorancen e tij qe kame shume dyshim qe rrjedh nga parimet komuniste qe i ka te ngulura ne koke thelle, vetem sa i ka kthyer me koke poshte.  Nuk ka se si te shpjegohet ne menyre tjeter dashuria e madhe e tij pe te shkaktuar revolucione, si ne pushtet ashtu dhe ne opozite (shkatrrimi i gjykates se kasacionit sipas interesave dhe pas pilafit me injorimin e paralmentit , djegjen e tiranes ne 14 shtator dhe demostratat pa fund me gure e shishe benzine). Dhe me vjen shume keq qe ai njeri ka abuzuar dhe vashdon te abuzoj me sinqeritetin primitiv  dhe institucionin arkaik te beses qe posezon dhe worship nje pjese e popullit tone.
Anyway e respektoj mendimin tend dhe me behet shume qefi qe te pakten mundoheni te parashtroni opinionin tuaj, pavaresisht se shpesh bini dhe ne vulgarizem. 
No pain no gain thote anglezi dhe une besojqe njerzit kane mundesi te permiresojne veten e tyre, pavaresisht nga backgroundi qe kane. Mos ki frike nga e verteta, shikoje drejt, perqafoje pavaresisht se mund te jete e dhimbshme, vetem keshtu do i shkeputesh prangave te genjeshtres, turmes dhe te behesh individ. 
Me respekt sn
P.S.
Shiko boll me keto Doctori, prof pellumbi, prof caci, jane te gjithe dr e prof shqiperie dhe me sa me kane para syte ketu jane bogus te tere.

----------


## Vinny_T

Per mendimin tim nuk eshte pare njeri tjeter perveç Edi Rames te beje kaq shume per Tiranen , ka qene Xhemol Tafaj po ai i perkiste nje periudhe tjeter. Sala ka patur dy kryetare bashkie nga PD-ja ne Tirane dhe te gjithe e dime qe na la vetem kjoska dhe plehera ne mes te Tiranes. E ktheu institucionin e bashkise ne nje anarshi te plote dhe na beri te mos njohim me qytetin ku kaluam femirine e adoleshencen.
Po te shohesh nje nga nje akuza qe i ben Berisha Rames jane boshe nga brenda e sensacionale, akuza qe i drejtohen pjeses injorante te popullsise, asaj pjese qe nuk ka fakultetin e plote per ti analizuar ato qe thuhen!
Lexojini pak me siper tek artikulli dhe le te mundohemi te nxjerrin ndonje faj te Edi Rames per ato qe e akuzon Sali Berisha 5nuk them qe eshte i paster Edi Rama po ne baze te akuzave qe i behen une si gjej dot gabime!)

----------


## macia_blu

e megjitheate... akuza me e madhe qe i bjene edi rames eshte  se vesh breke e corape te luqe. Ama per te  punuar punon e i mencur eshte  sa nuk i gjendet shoku ne tirane.
Po c'na duhen breket aponenbreket (eshte apo nuk eshte homo) shif tiranen  e   mos e shifni edin nga  prapanicat sa na e shpifet.
po sa inat me vjen se kesaj here nukjam  me  salen qe e du o zot sa shume edhe pse jo nuk ma ka perligj gjithmone dashurine. Po ca ti bej , nuk kam nje me te mire se sala per te dashur.
....
te gjithe  jemi kriminel e komunista e bij komunistesh (me nder me thene) dhe sado te tundemi e te shkundemi se jemi ndryshuar, ajo qe thote njeri pak me lart se ia harrova nickun, i kemi bindjet me koke poshte, por  ama te njejtat) lol
ca desha me thene. (e di se keni per te me keqkuptuar megjitheate puna eshte se desha me thene se  mua edi rama me pelqen krejt shume.)
pershendetje!!!

----------


## Tironsja

Pershendetje.

Duhet te jesh i semure ose cinik te vleresosh si qesharake akuzat e Dr.Berishes

-Dr.Berisha i nderuar Snom,eshte Shqiptare dhe eshte ne vendin e tij.Edushka eshte i ardhur nga Vllahia (krahin rumune),dhe normalisht i takon atij te ike.

-Shqiperia ehste vend me shumice muslimane dhe s'eshte ndonje kijamet i madh ajo puna e konferences Islamike (atje eshte dhe Turqia,vend i NATOS).Ju doni ne konferencen kristjane me Greqin e Jugosllavin.

-Dikur kur ne vitin 1983 OKB i jepte cmimin e ushqimit Shqiperis si vendi qe ushqen me mire shtetasit e vet,i tille eshte edhe cmimi i Edushkes.

-Reiart,si puna akrepit eshte Envini me Tosin pasi ata jane te lidhur ngushte me piselliqe.Tosi nuk fillon gje kunder Rames se jane nje rrace dhe njesoj.

-Brenda unazes Tirana eshte e lyer me bojra jevgjish,jashte unaze eshte bere nevojtore jevgjish.


Snom,asnje dyshim se jam Tiranse.Sa i perket sensualitetit te Rames me vjen cudi pse ju djeg dhe tregoheni arkakik.Une them vetem nje realitet.Natyrisht s'ju vjen mire veteraneve qe bashke me Edin dalin ne Peze me portetet e Dulles,por s'eshte faji im.

-Institucionet u dogjen ne 1977 (po deshe e hapim dhe kete teme)
14 shtatori erdhi pas 12 shtatorit  dhe ju gaboheni qe mendoni se populli Shqiptare do ti hidhte lule shokeve te Edi Rames qe vrane Azem Hajdarin.
per mendimin tim ata meritojne mbi shpine gjith urrejtjen popullore te cilen do kene fat ta shijojne shume shpejt dhe ku do te marrin racionin e tyre dhe mostrat banale si Edi Rama,F.Nano,Gjinushi e plot karikatura te tjera.

-VinnyT Krahasimi me Xhemal Tafain eshte shume i goditur.Jane 2 psikopat qe sherbejne si personazhe barsaletash me ndryshim qe Edushka eshte me hajdut se Xhemali.

----------


## sn0m

Pergjigje tironses!
aaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaauuuuuuuuuuuu, e nxora te keqen. Tani
Jezu Krishti para se te vdiste tha
-" Zot fali se sdine se c'bejne"
dhe une te kame falur ty dhe te dua shume
sn

----------


## Wordless

Tiransja, mesa di une Turqia eshte nje vend laik ku feja eshte e ndare nga shteti. Pra kushtetuta turke ndalon me ligj pjesmarrjen ne organizta me baza fetare. 

Turqia nuk ben pjese ne Konferencen Islamike !!!. 

Kete ma ka thene nje koleg turk, ndoshta nuk eshte e vertete dhe do te doja nje konfirmim te ndonjeri qe njeh me mire kete çeshtje. 

Persa i perket Edi Rama dhe nje here do te thoja qe jane votat ato qe e vendosen dhe shumica e Tiranes e ka zgjedhur ate si Kryeatar Bashkia. Z. Berisha ne vend qe te ngreje akuza demagoge do te bente me mire te paraqiste prova konkrete. 
Gjithashtu per te miren e e te djathtes shqiptare do te ishte mjaft fisnike nga ana e tij ti rikthehej zanatit te vjeter e ti linte hapesiren qe ka uzurpuar per 12 vjet brezit te ri! Ne te kundert 
Nano me shoke e kane te ardhmen e sigurt edhe per nja dy-tre dekada te tjera!

Me respekt 
Roni

----------


## rudo

eshte hera e pare qe shkruaj ne forum dhe krejt rasterisht hyra. dikush ka thene PEOPLE ARE SHEEP  dhe mendja e tyre manipulohet kollaj.....me vjen keq qe nuk degjova nje person jo vetem ne forum apo dhe kedo qe kam takuar apo biseduar per politike ti akuzoje socialistet per ate cka ndoshi ne 97...shkatruan dhe njollosen nje komb dhe akoma shumica nga ne ia hedhim gjithe fajin Saliut.      
Saliu eshte patriot dhe atdhetar i madh...por fatkeqesisht ska political skills dhe seshte intellegent. Gjithmone ka punuar per te miren e Shqiperise por fatkeqesisht ka bere shume gabime,duke filluar qe nga futja e shqiperise ne konferencen islamike,  tek arrestime dhe kokefortesija e treguar me ceshtjen e Omonias dhe te pesteve  etj...por sic thashe gjithcka ka qene me qellimin e mire.  u fut ne conferencen islamike sepse mendoi sepse do gjente mbeshtje per Kosoven dhe per pretendimet greke ndaj te ashtu quajtuarit vorio-epir.   Dua tju kujtoj se frika se Turqija do hynte ne lufte ne qofte se greqia godiste shqiperine e ndaloi greqine te na pushtonte...dhe kjo e thene thene vete ne fjalet e kryeministrit te atehershem grek...(shpresoj ne qofte se u intereson te sjell flajet exacte te tij) por arriten ta pushtojne shqiperine dhe te na njollosin faqen ne menyra te tjera. Jo vetem kaq por per gjithcka qe ndoshi te fajesojne berishen.  Sollen servilet e vet ne pushtet me ane te forces.   kjo lindi nga gabimet e berishes dhe nga paaftesija e tij per mos ta lejuar dicka te tille te ndoshe megjithese besoj qe ai u tradhetua nga njerezit e vet..njerez shume prane tij.....por qe ja sot gjendemi ne kete situate te qeverisur nga grekofone te kurruptuar.
sa per Edin Ramen pse Edi Rama hoqi kjoskat dhe mbolli peme ne Tirane kjo sdo te thote qe ai seshte mafioz dhe i pakurruptuar....sbesoj se ka bere ndonje gje te jazhtezakonshme por eshte e vertete qe ka bera me shume se te tjeret dhe dicka qe te manipuloje mendjet e Tiransave kollaj. dhe se besoj se Nano kishte ndonjehere qellim ta mbante marreveshjen me berishen ...thjesht po e perdorte per tu dukur ne syte e europianeve se ashtu i interesonte dhe se besoj se Nano do e lere Berishen ndonjehre te vij ne pushtet qofte dhe me force dhe me manipulim te votave do ta lere ne opozite....keshtu qe Shqiperija do vazhdoja te jete vendi me i varfer ne Europedhe ndoshta do jemi i vetmi vend qe sdo futemi ne EU ne fundin e ketij dhjetevjecari ....politika shqiptare do vazhdoje me Te kurruptuarit dhe greket ne pushtet dhe duke shfrytesuar popullin per interesat e veta dhe me berishen duke lehur kot....kombit tone i duhet nje revolucion...politika duhet te pastrohet nga pushtetaret e sotem dhe vetem atehere do ecim perpara.   ...dhe dicka se tani mu kujtua se dikush permendi 14 shtatorin dhe apparently"berisha e paska djegur Tiranen"  une ate dite kam qene ne tirane dhe skishte ndonje djegje...berisha  e mori pushtetin me force kur qeveria u fsheh ne maqedoni por ne castin e fundit u ndalua nga ambasodorja amarikane....

----------


## Albo

Mua me vjen ndot te permend emrin e Edi Rames, dhe jo me ta akuzoj apo te shkruaj per te. Eshte fatkeqesi kombetare qe njerez me probleme psiqike zgjihen kryetare bashkish. Nese shqiptareve u vjen per shtat nje njeri si Edi Rama, atehere une nuk dua te quhem shqiptar.

Sa per "arritjet" e Rames ne Tirane, me aq sa kam lexuar ne forum dhe me kontakte, ai meriton nje flete lavderimi me yll pasi ka SHKATERRUAR gjithcka qe nga pallatet, kioskat, lokalet lluksoze, restorante e me rradhe. Zakonisht ne politike njerezit krenohen me NDERTIME por ja qe Tirana dhe Rama krenohen me SHKATERRIME. Besoj se tiranasit jane mese te kenaqur me parqet e reja dhe gjelberimin. Per aq kohe sa te kemi bar, armikut nuk i trembemi!

Pastaj, Rama ben edhe mrekullira, e permbuti Tiranen e Re edhe pse nuk kish rene fare shi. Ruana nga budallenjte o Zot!

----------


## Vinny_T

Fatkeqsia me e madhe ne kete forum ashtu si dhe ne jete ne pergjithesi eshte naiviteti dhe mosnjohja e problemeve nga pjesa me e madhe e popullit. Mbi keto dy faktore dhe politikanet tane bejne lojra fjalesh pa hyre asnjehere ne thelbin e problemeve dhe merren gjithmone me anen siperfaqsore duke manipuluar nje pjese te madhe te elektoratit.
Per te qene me konkret do te beja pyetjen cila nga akuzat qe drejton Berisha ndaj Edi Rames qendron dhe ka fakte per ate qe akuzon? Me sa lexova me siper nga ato qe thote Berisha perveç fjeleve te pergjitheshme si "mafjoza"  "bosi i mafjes me te rrezikeshme" (sipas çfare kriteresh e ka renditur ne kete rang?!)...e te tjera epitete si keto nuk shoh ndonje akuze te qarte , konrete ku te kete prova qe te me bindi dhe mua si qytetar qe neser te mos votoj me per kete kryetar bashkie.
Nqs Berisha do te vazhdoje te njeten metode duke share e duke u shfryre neper media dhe nga ana tjeter nuk jep asnje fakt per akuzat qe ngre, per mendimin tim veshtire se e rrezon Ramen nga aty ku eshte.
Sa per arritjet per shkaterrime Albo jane per mendimin tim arritjet me te dukeshme e me te prekeshme qe jane bere ne Shqiperi.
Kushdo qe shkon ne Tirane sot dhe e krahason me jo me shume po 3 vite me pare habitet nga ndryshimet dhe keto jane fakte dhe jo fjale. Shkaterrimet u bene se ne mes te Tiranes mbante era hale e Lana ishte kthyer ne koshin me te madh te pleherave te Shqiperise e kete fale kohes se Berishes me Brojken si kryetar bashkie.
Mundohuni te flisni me fakte dhe jo me fjelet manipuluese qe thote njeri apo tjetri. Nuk po mohoj faktin se Rama mund te kete vjedhur po dhe nuk e pohoj dot pasi deri tani nuk kam degjuar ndonje gje konkrete, ashtu si nuk them dot as per Berishen hajdut se nuk njoh ndonje fakt konkret te kete vjedhur ( pavaresisht se fjale ka shume).
E nqs njihni ndonje person tjeter qe mund te jete akoma me efikas si kryetar bashkie ne Tirane mos nguroni te jepni shembuj.

----------


## Redi

_5 ndërtuesit e Ramës: Dhurata jote për ne, legalizimi i kateve shtesë_

Mizaskenë e turpshme e kryetarit të Bashkisë

Si mund të shpjegojmë këtë lloj ligji, që herë është aq i fortë sa të shembë dy pallate e herë është aq elastik, sa ti lërë me qindra pallate të tjerë të kundraligjshëm në këmbë?

Një fjalë e urtë e popullit thotë, se paraja e hedh ujin përpjetë. Dhe kjo shprehje ishte shkrirë dje në mizaskenën më të turpshme, që kryetari i Bashkisë, Edi Rama, ka kryer gjatë jetës së tij si kryebashkiak, gjatë një pseudotakimi me një pakicë ndërtuesish në Tiranë.

Një pakicë ndërtuesish që janë kthyer në pjesë e stafit të kryetarit të Bashkisë, i kërkuan dje kryetarit të tyre që tiu bëjë një dhuratë për Krishtlindje, tu legalizojë katet shtesë që ata kanë bërë "pa lejen" e Bashkisë.

Kaq i turpshëm ishte ky takim i sajuar, ajo skenë e parapërgatitur nga vetë kryetari, sa nuk besoj se ka mbetur kush pa e kuptuar se kush është Edi Rama.

Mizaskena kishte vetëm një promotor, atë të korrupsionit. Nuk ka se si shpjegohet ndryshe, kur në një kohë Rama u bën gjëmën 200 njerëzve të thjeshtë dhe në anën tjetër, me një buzëqeshje mikluese pret me shumë dashamirësi kërkesën "modeste" të disa ndërtuesve për legalizimim e të gjithave kateve shtesë, që janë bërë kundra ligjit.

Në se ligji vepron, atëherë ai duhet të jetë për të gjithë njësoj. 200 banorëve po u merret shtëpia dhe jeta sepse pallati i tyre është ndërtuar pa lejen e Bashkisë (lexo Edi Ramës). Këtyre viktimave shteti, Rama i tund para syve ligjin, ndërsa ndërtuesve, bashkëfajtorë të qeverisësve, u bëhet dhurata e legalizimit.

Si mund të shpjegojmë këtë lloj ligji, që herë na është aq i fortë sa të shëmbë dy pallate e herë na është aq elastik sa ti lërë me qindra pallate të tjera të kundraligjshme në këmbë?

Padrejtësi të tilla sa herë që janë bërë kanë pasur një promotor të fuqishëm korrupsioni. Deri tani kemi dëgjuar vetëm fjalë nën zë të disa ndërtuesve, që pagesa nën dorë për një leje ndërtimi është një nxitës i mirë që kryetari të firmosë. Por fakti se Rama është i aftë të nxisë kaos social po aq sa është i aftë ti qajë hallin një biznesmeni ndërtues, shpjegohet se arrihet vetëm në sajë të mëkatit të korrupsionit.

200 njerëz të vuajtur duhet të shëtisin gjyqeve dhe më pas sërish gjyqeve, deri në pambarim për të gjetur të drejtën e tyre për strehim, ndërsa 5 ndërtues në Tiranë e kanë më të lehtë që në sajë të korrupsionit ti kërkojnë kryetarit të Bashkisë, Edi Rama tu legalizojë ndërtimet.

Mizaskena si ajo e djeshmja janë një përgjigje e mirë për ata që kërkojnë drejtësi nën ombrellën e Edi Ramës.

Migen Demirxhi


**************************************************  *


Para dy ditesh 6 anetare te keshillit bashkiak dhane doreheqjen per te tilla probleme me Edi Ramen.

----------


## Vinny_T

Shembja e dy pallateve te firmes arabe dhe pse eshte e ligjeshme ngelet akoma nje problem delikat pasi moralisht jane rreth 200 familje qe ngelen pa shtepi. Mungesa e kompteneces se gazetareve qe merren me trajtimin e ketyre çeshtjeve gjithashtu nuk na jep mundesine qe te gjykojme si duhet faktet dhe te kemi nje vizion te qarte e te dime se ku qendron e verteta.
Mesa kam lexuar problemi i legalizimit te kateve shtese te pallateve kundrejt nje pagese ne bashki ne formen e gjobes eshte diskutuar dhe me pare. Si ide me duket konstruktive dhe nje kompromis i ekulibruar nqs marrim parasysh gjithe parametrat aktuale ( veshtiresine per te prishur katet e siperme ne gjendjen qe jane ndertesat, koston, problemet qe do te shkaktohen me banoret qe ndodhen tashme ne pjesen me te madhe te ketyre apartamenteve, koston dhe kohen e rihabilitimit te fasadave te ketyre ndertesave...e te tjera si keto).
Atehere si ide me duket zgjidhje inteligjente pasi eviton konfliktin si dhe ne te njeten kohe siguron nje burim te ardhurash per bashkine e Tiranes. Per sa i perket problemit te korupsionit do te thoja qe deri tani kemi vetem llafe e deri sa te mos kemi prova nuk mund te akuzojme çdo njeri pasi mendojme se mund te kete korupsion ne nje afar apo ne nje tjeter.
Persa i perket anetareve te keshillit bashkiak qe kane dhene dorehejen nuk mjafton si fakt qe te percaktojme mbi ke bije faji dhe per ç'fare flitet mbi te gjitha! Nqs ke te dhena me teper mbi kete ngjarje mund ti sjellesh ne forum.
Pershendetje

----------


## Idmon

PER SA I PERKET EDI RAMES AI I DUHET JO VETEM TIRANES POR DHE SHQIPERIS AI KA BERE DHE PO PUNON SHUME PER RREGULLIMIN E KRYEQYTETIT NDOSHTA TY ZOTI ALBO DO KESH PATUR NE TIRANE NDONJE KJOSKE DHE TA KANE PRISHUR PRONDAJ NXIERR VRER KUNDRA EDI RAMES . NUK BEN MIRE QE BEN POLITIK NE FORUM PER SALEN APO PER SALATAT  .SHOKU SALE DHE SHOKU TOSI BEJNE MIRE TE HEQIN DORE NGA POLITIKA DHE TU KTHEHEN PROFESIONIT TE TYRE NJE DOKTO TJETRI SHEF LLOGARIE KOOPERATIVE PASI ATA PO MBAJNE PENK NJE SHQIPERI TE TERE.

----------


## Albo

Me bejne per te qeshur disa aludime per "mospasje provash" per shkelje nga ana e bashkise apo kryetarit te saj. Lagjia me e re dhe me e modernizuar ne Tirane, Tirana e Re, u permbyt nga llumi i ujit te liqenit per faj te administrates lokale, dhe ju akoma kerkoni "prova". 200 familje jane kthyer ne arrixhinj duke shtegtuar sa tek nje institucion tek tjetri per te kerkuar mos-shkaterrimin e pallateve te perfunduar. Ju shkoni deri atje sa "mbroni ligjin", bile vleresoni me shume "ligjin" se sa jeten e qyteterave te thjeshte. Kjo eshte sa hipokrizi edhe naivitet pasi sic e kam thene edhe njehere me pare ne kete forum: LIGJI U SHERBEN SHTETASVE DHE QYTETAREVE, DHE JO SHTETASIT LIGJIT! Per 50 vjet shqiptaret i sherbyen "LIGJIT" qe u skllaveroi deri ne ate pike sa i xhveshi jo vetem nga prona por edhe nga dinjiteti i nje njeriu te lire. Gjithcka ne komunizem u be "ne emer te ligjit". Se kush e bente ligjin, ju e dini shume mire ashtu sic e dini se kujt i sherbente ligji. Rama nuk e ka fshehur nostalgjine e tij per dikatatorin Hoxha, bile praktikat e tij jane te njejta. Edhe Hoxha "i ktheu shqiptaret ne identitet", edhe Hoxha e filloi me "shkaterrime" dhe "eleminime", edhe Hoxha propogandonte ne kulm duke pushtuar cdo ekran dhe cdo koder e rruge me "mesimet e partise. Ashtu si Hoxha, edhe Rama eshte nje bastard, dhe bastardet nuk duan tia dine per nene e babe, e jo me per Atdhe dhe "te miren e qytetareve".

Pune e madhe se 200 familje (800 njerez) ngelen pa nje tavan mbi koke. Per aq kohe sa "Ligji" te vihet ne vend, ne jemi te kenaqur. Pune e madhe se nga shkaterrimet e kioskave dhe lokaleve pa leje shume njerez ngelen pa pune dhe pa te ardhura. Pune e madhe se permbytet nje lagje e tere, bashkia dhe qeveria nuk kane ndermend te kompesojne demin. Per ironi te fatit, kesaj here nuk munden te fajesonin Zotin qe na solli aq shume shira, sic e fajesuan para nje viti per dritat. Injorantet nuk kane brire, por duhet te kesh dy fara mend ne koke qe te besh dallimin midis nje njeriu te sinqerte dhe nje budallai te pandreqshem.

Fatkeqesia nuk eshte Edi Rama, fatkeqesia e vertete jane ata qe votojne per njerez si Edi Rama.

----------


## ganoid

Tungj!
Me sa lexova me siper dallova qarte se disa  persona qe flasin per nje realitet te pare nga kendveshtrimi i gazetave dhe thashethemeve.
Nuk po dal te marr ne mbrojtje Edi Ramen pasi puna e tij ska nevoj per mbrojtje nga askush por nga krahu tjeter ai nuk eshte perfekt ,pra sduhet ta hyjnizojme qenien e tij.

Une kam vetem 3 dite qe kam ardhe nga Tirana,po keshtu shkoj atje 2 here ne vite dhe ne kete menyre kam mundsine te shoh edhe ndryshimet qe kane marre forme ne Tirane.Albo me larte foli per permbytjen e tiranes se re ,per prishjen e pallateve hawai dhe per shkatrrimet e kioskave.Per disa arsye une kam qene ne korent per te treja keto probleme dhe po i them Albos qe gjendja nuk eshte aq tragjike sa duket.Te gjitha ato biznese qe u permbyten  nga hapja e liqenit jane lene te punojne pa taksa. Per ato 200 familje qe kane dhene lek per banesa ka dale nje vendim gjykate qe shoq. hawai do ngrije nje shume te barabarte me ate te paradhenies  se klienteve ne rast se prishen ato pallate .Problemi i fundit eshte pak me i lehte per tu komentuar.Ne cilin vend te botes ke pare ti qe te ndertohen objekte anes brigjeve te lumit qe kalon mes per mes qytetit?

Por sic e thash edhe me larte une nuk mendoj se Rama eshte perfekt pasi plus te mirave ka edhe te keqia,si psh :perqeshje: allatet qe nga 21, deri te tregu (te shkolla "Vasil Shanto") i ka bere shume keq.Ato ngjajne me vizatime kalamaqsh.
Nje tjeter dobesi e tij eshte edhe menyra se si komunikon.Ai eshte teper ekstravagant dhe kjo si ka hije nje njeriu ne pozitat e tij.
Por megjithe keto ai eshte me i miri tani per tani.Pas disa muajve do behen zgjedhjet dhe kjo do te jete nje mates per  punen e Edi Rames ne bashkine e kryeqytetit.

----------

